# Gave foiling a try



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I see some great looking foil baits on here and thought I would give it a try.
I quickly found out that foiling is also very addictive 

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y200/thunderingmopar/DVC00510.jpg


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice foil work. This whole bait building thing is addicting. I'm down in the cave now working on baits when I should be out plowing my driveway out from this New Year's storm going through. My excuse is... it is still snowing and I don't have to go anywhere till I go to work tomorrow. Might as well wait til the snow slows down and I have to do it. 

Glad to see more and more people giving this a try. It's funny how something can be so frustrating at times, and so much fun at the same time. I bought one of the Special Mate crankbait boxes which holds 120 baits. I'm hoping to have it filled before my first Erie trip in the spring. 

Keep up the good work and please post your accomplishments for us all to see. As soon as this batch comes off the drying wheels I'll be posting my latest.

Happy New Year.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Man I like that one. That sure looks like a shad! Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I like that one too. You're on you way, Jim!


----------

